# recommend a good sponge for use with ONR



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

as it says really!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have used and continue to use a Z sponge. But many have got on well with the grout sponges from B&Q.
Gordon.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

B&Q GS for me (Tight @rse )

Zymöl when I feel more flush or decide to replace the trusty B&Q :thumb:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i use 2 B&Q Grout sponges....

they're a bit hard when new, but i've soaked mine inbetween washes, and with each use they get a little softer.....

i found them a bit awkward to start with but that's due to using mitts for the past 3 or 4 years.....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i have yet to try some onr but in preparation i bought a zimol sponge but i didnt know you could use b&q grout sponges

is using a wash mitt with onr a no no?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The wash mitt gets too dirty, and the dirt gets trapped in the pile.

The B&Q sponges are ideal, and are only £1.47 IIRC.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

that sounds like a bargain ill pick a couple up tommorow as i think b&q is next to halfords


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm using an MF sponge and it doesn't seem to clog up to much like mitts but i'll have to try a grout sponge soon.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

anyone got a picture of what the grout sponge looks like? so ill know which one to get?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> anyone got a picture of what the grout sponge looks like? so ill know which one to get?


I've got a fair few of them - you can have one for £1 if you like?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've got a fair few of them - you can have one for £1 if you like?


cool:thumb: ill pick it up with the other stuff tommorow


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Used a B & Q grout sponge with ONR yesterday and a few times with QEW. I have soaked it over night but I still find its a bit hard, is there a cheaper alternative to the Zym0l sponge? I mean sponge is not exactly a highly technical material surely someone else makes a sponge out of the same material as zym0l.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> The wash mitt gets too dirty, and the dirt gets trapped in the pile.
> 
> The B&Q sponges are ideal, and are only £1.47 IIRC.


Not sure if its just at b&q superstores but I got mine for £3.48 for 4 last week.
Which site sells the ***** sponges btw and how much are they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

dcj said:


> Not sure if its just at b&q superstores but I got mine for £3.48 for 4 last week.
> Which site sells the ***** sponges btw and how much are they?


Monza Car Care do them for £6 each.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52555


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sorry about my lack of knowledge here, but will a cellulose sponge do the same job as a grout sponge, or is that completely different? 

:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Consider a Loop/Rasta/Noodle sponge. There was a grout sponge with had been cut into and review conducted which seemed to say it was a success for ONR. The Loop sponges are very similar.

I recieved some yesterday, but they all had this webbing on one side, which I don't like, so I sent them back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> Sorry about my lack of knowledge here, but will a cellulose sponge do the same job as a grout sponge, or is that completely different?
> 
> :thumb:


A cellulose sponge is significantly firmer than a grout sponge. In fact, there is virtually no give in a cellulose sponge at all. In comparison, a grout sponge is really quite soft, especialy when wet.


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Sorry to budge into the thread but didn't think it was worth a thread of its own: would these be suitable for use with ONR as opposed to a wash mitt?

http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/product/productPage.jsp?productId=31574

Also, by the sound of things I assume either ONR in a bucket or in a spritz bottle would be good for doing door shuts/sills as you won't dumping lots of suds all over the interior?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^ That's the puppy (or puppies!)

I use ONR in a spray bottle for door shuts. Works *fantastic!* even on door shuts that hadn't been cleaned for a month or so! (always forget to do them when ONRing!)


----------

